# Bee, Faith, Snoop, Mae, Slim and Francis!!!



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

*Snoop Dogg!*
























*Bee!*
















*Faith!*
























*Dumae!*








*Slim! My toy *








*Francis!*


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Francis is cute in that pic!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Great shots holly! it's been a while since we've seen all the crew!


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

dont think ive seen everyone.. lol @ francis.. cute. Bee I think is my fav.. and Dumae.. love the black boy!


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

They are some good looking dogs !!!!!!!!


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

I bet Bee is saying "I'm sitting down and STILL lookin' good, chicka, chicka yeah!" lol


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

They all look great!


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Great pics they all look awesome. Francis is too cool..lol


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Thanx All


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

wow, rarely do you see ALL dogs looking great. Love Bee, Im truly stung!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

NinaThePitbull said:


> wow, rarely do you see ALL dogs looking great. Love Bee, Im truly stung!


 Thank you!

They are also all related ( exept the chi lol) and bless me with nice genes for easy conditioning.


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

I love your pack!!! Im gonna stealz Bumble Bee from youz!!!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

LOL nice piccies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hot Sauce (Mar 16, 2010)

Beautiful crew!!! I, too, love Bee!! She's gorgeous!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Thank You Thank You! I am very happy with how these pups have grown up and matured


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

They all look great Holly! You're doing a wonderful job! Keep up the good work!


----------



## D.J (Feb 27, 2010)

is bee castillo? she sure looks it


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Bee and Slim are my favorites!! But overall they ALL look great! Hands full much ? LOL


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

D.J said:


> is bee castillo? she sure looks it


Nope. All the dogs are Nevada/Lar-san/ RE...Except the Chi lol.


----------



## D.J (Feb 27, 2010)

ok my mistake... sweet


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

great lookin doggies


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

slims my favorite.
they all look really cut, great dogs.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Great pics they all look great. Francis is just to cute I wanna squish his tiny little cheeks


----------

